# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Lajmi i Fundit: Përfundon votimi, Kosova drejt UNESCO-s!

## Poeti

Publikuar: 16:04 / 21.10.2015



*Në votimin e mbajtur sot në mbledhjen e bordit ekzekutiv, Kosova ka marrë 27 vota pro, 14 kanë qenë kundër dhe 14 kanë abstenuar.*

Përfaqësuesit nga Rusia dhe Kuba janë duke lobuar që të votohet për shtyrjen e vendimit për Kosovën.

Delegacioni i Kosovës është duke pritur në hollin e selisë së UNESCO-s derisa pritet që sot Këshilli Ekzekutiv ta japë dritën e gjelbër për anëtarësim të Kosovës në UNESCO. /kp/




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Rusia dhe Kuba e çojnë në pauzë mbledhjen e UNESCO-s*




Mbledhja e bordit ekzekutiv të UNESCO-s tashmë ndodhet në pauzë me kërkesë të Kubës e mbështetur nga Rusia .

Gjermania, Britania dhe Shqipëria kanë prezantuar kërkesën e Kosovës si dhe idenë e anëtarësimit në këtë organizatë, ndërkaq, përfaqësuesi i Kubës ka folur më gjatë në kë takim dhe më më pas ka kërkuar pauzë 10 minutëshe për çka u mbësdhtet edhe nga Rusia, njofton Klan Kosova.

----------

KILI MERTURI (21-10-2015)

----------

